# Ecm Cummins "Con problemas"



## gduarte (Ago 24, 2013)

Hola companeros soy nuevo en el foro y tambien nuevo en el intento de la reparacion de ecm, tengo un problema con un ecm de cummins  N-14 no enciende la abri y encontre 2 capacitores quemados de 10 micros por 50 volts los repuse y aun sigue sin encender que pasara? alguien me puede auxiliar saludos ...


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 24, 2013)

El termino ECM es amplisimo...que es un ECM??

https://www.google.com.co/?gws_rd=cr#fp=d7472e51d6483c85&q=que+es+ecm


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 24, 2013)

ecm...electronic control motor...o algo asi, no soy bueno traduciendo.
ecu, computadora del motor.
g duarte
primero seria bueno que nos dijeras cual es la falla, pero si cambiaste dos capacitores , fijate las resistencias o transistores aledaños, tambien si esta funcionando en una planta o un camion o alguna maquina 
aparte # de serie o de parte ....hay algunos modelos de ecm


----------



## jsantos (Ago 24, 2013)

Que tal mira yo he reparado algunas ecm(modulo de control electronico)
en motores a gasolina.
especifica exactamente la falla, hojala pueda ayudar


----------



## gduarte (Sep 5, 2013)

La falla es que no enciende el motor Ecm es la computadora de un motor en este caso es diesel cummins n14 al parecer el problema fue que conectaron los cables para cargar las baterias al reves la corriente en la tierra y viceversa quemo 2 capacitores de 10 micros por 50 volts se cambiaron debido al daño  pero sigue sin encender

este modulo funciona en un tractocamion de carga saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 5, 2013)

post #3


> primero seria bueno que nos dijeras cual es la falla, pero si cambiaste dos capacitores , fijate las resistencias o transistores aledaños, tambien si esta funcionando en una planta o un camion o alguna maquina
> aparte # de serie o de parte ....hay algunos modelos de ecm



El N14 es un motor en línea de 4 tiempos, 6 cilindros en base a un motor Cummins de base 855 en 3 motor. Se puso en marcha a finales de 1980 y discontinuado en 2000, cuando fue reemplazado por el ISX Series.  ya esta discontinuado, tiene muchas variantes de ecm, pero si le invirtieron la polaridad deberias armarte de pasiencia, y revisar, muy bien, pistas, transistores, resistencias, y micro...


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 5, 2013)

Bueno generalmente esas tarjetas tiene protecciones para evitar daños graves en ese suceso, busca diodos grandes en corto y/o pistas rotas o quemadas, pero seguro seguro tiene una proteccion contra inversionde polaridad, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## gduarte (Sep 6, 2013)

Debido a que los capacitores dañados son de tantalio en una tablilla de superficie no se consiguen como tal y yo los reemplase por 2 del mismo valos pero electrlizados la pregunta trabajan de la misma manera? seran compatibles?



Me gustaria saber si saben de algun curso aqui en Mexico para la reparacion de ecm diesel? y me lo hagan saber saludos


----------



## jsantos (Sep 6, 2013)

te pediria una foto de la tablilla, en estos casos me he encontrado con diodos zener abiertos,pistas quemadas y todo lo relacionado con la fuente que regula el voltaje a los componentes en algunos casos los pines de entrada no soportan la corriente y se llegan a abrir.

bueno espero te sirva este comentario

saludos


----------



## gduarte (Sep 9, 2013)

Asunto solucionado compañeros resulto que la parte donde estaba el corto que fue donde cambie lo 2 capacitores daño la tablilla a un punto que se unieron 2 pistas y me envaiva corriente a un diodo de retorno de inyector levante la pista dañada con mucho cuidado aplique goma debajo de esta y wala encendió
Agradezco a todos sus comentarios y continuamos en el siguiente debate ya que tengo otra con problemas
Saludos


----------



## gduarte (Sep 9, 2013)

Nuevamente solicito su apoyo ya que tengo un modulo ecm de un motor M-11 celec que al montarla el foco de stop engine parpadea y se escucha un corto en los inyectores al ritmo del parpadeo del stop engin  incluso la corriente de la bobina de encendido hace lo mismo la destape y no tiene daño aparente compare valores y están dentro de los parámetros 

Sugerencias compañeros se los agradeceré.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2013)

El foco que mencionas ¿ Es de la potencia correcta ?


----------



## gduarte (Sep 9, 2013)

No el foco que menciono es la alerta adentro en la cabina que te indica que el motor parara debido a algun problema que pueda dañar al motor como alta temperatura baja presion de aceite etc.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2013)

Lo que describes parece una falla de alimentación, externa o interna, de la ECM (Falsocontacto).
¿ La falla aparece de inmediato o luego de algunos segundos ?


----------



## gduarte (Sep 9, 2013)

Después de que tratas de arrancar el motor


----------



## 7420luis (Feb 13, 2014)

tengo un problema con un n14 se prende el foco rojo de stop engine y se corta la corriente de bobina se apaga el motor por un segundo y vuelve pero acelerado y se va estabilisando ...


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 13, 2014)

hola amigo...trata de buscar el tipo o numero de serie de esto... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 asi podemos guiarte mejor .... con respecto a la solucion de la falla


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2014)

Tiene acelerador por servo ?


----------



## miguel e (Sep 22, 2018)

buenas noches tengo un motor cummins 5.9 24v año 2003 no lo puedo encender alguien podría ayudarme lo tengo para adaptar aun camion ustedes creen que se pueda adaptar y que tendré que ponerle ?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 22, 2018)

Creo que deberías de dar mas datos.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 22, 2018)

Me parece que te has equivocdo de foro, ese es un motor de5.9 litros 24Válvulas y 6 cilindros





Tendras que hacerlo revisar con alguién que lo conosca bien, pueden ser muchas cosas, tal vez estuvo mucho tiempo parado
Tenes el manual del mismo?
Te dejo el link de donde bajarlo 
Manual de reparacion Motor Cummins


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 22, 2018)

miguel e dijo:


> buenas noches tengo un motor cummins 5.9 24v año 2003 no lo puedo encender alguien podría ayudarme lo tengo para adaptar aun camion ustedes creen que se pueda adaptar y que tendré que ponerle ?


Si se puede .. en mi otra vida, junto con mi hermano el era representante oficial...con consecionaria...de 4 motores....Perkins...Toyota..Hiunday y cummins...
Tenia la representacion oficcial de las fabricas..
Todo se puede adaptar...en cualquier vehículo ,,, en el tema de soportes de chasis..
En camion es mejor .. tenes espacio para ese cummins...No diste datos de que camion y que marca...
Pero a modo de ejemplo en el 98 colocamos un cummins 6 cilindros  turbo en un camion dodge 67
cuando salian 16 mil pesos agentinos....(lo se porque yo lo vendi) y ahora ese motor sigue trabajando ...y solo viene para service...
Con el tema de los 24 V ,  si podes.. .... en fabrica antes de adaptar los motores ...nos explicaron que hay que poner un conversor de 12 a 24V ...
Básicamente es un modulo grande! es circular mide 20cm de diametro por 18cm de alto...
Un modulo analogico...para la epoca antes de los componentes SMT.. que no estaban generalizados hoy dia...
Eso lo colocábamos para no tocar la instalación eléctrica.. y funciona muy bien... incluso después de muchos años jamas tuvimos problemas aca...
Y se muy bien esas adaptaciones.. porque los motores toyota...y hyundai....antes venian a 24V   y tengo clientes que les deciamos....
Tenes  2 opciones ...o compras el modulo o cambias los focos. etc a 24v
Los cables originales aguantan...pasa es que si no queres cambiar todo. a 24v .. antes salia mas barato el modulo que cambiar los focos...por lo menos aca en Argentina..
Pero si .. se puede y yo lo e hecho en 20 cummins....entre el año 98 al 2010...se puede ....eso si.....no se el codigo del cummins....porque no pusiste....pero... del torque que tienen.....te arrastra todo..y te rompe todo ...el chasis
incluso el cummins de la Ram de 6 clilindros es el motor generico del año 98... mismo block. misma tapa.. solo le agregaron inyeccion electronica. etc...etc...eso si... nunca se rompen.. mientras tengan su service....si rompes un cummins.....entras a la pagina oficial. con tus fotos...y ellos dependiendo de lo que rompiste.. te dan un motor nuevo.. sea el año que sea...tener un cummins...es como tener un lamborghini....en motor...
PD: el codigo del motor.. esta al costado del block  el resto es tu esfuerzo
PD2 : el cummins de la RAM ahora es basicamente el mismo tuyo.......solo que ...por ejemplo.....(se viene explicacion con manzanitas.....non porfi moderus)
Tenes una novia hermosa ...hermosa .. hermosa de rostro......y te enamoras de ella y te casas...Bien! aplauso...y yo tambien lo aria....
Ahora que pasa que a esa mujer hermosa su parte fisica no concuerda......osea se pone gorda ....consume mucho alimento....
En motor es lo mismo.....motor consume conbustible...
Peroooo pasan los años y esa mujer hermosa...que siempre fue hermosa se le ocurre ir al GYM!
pasa de tener poco peso... tenner musculo un cuerpo... y se siente mas holgada....y te deja por sedentario....jjajajaja
Naaa el cummins es lo mismo es el mismo motor....solo que lo metieron al gym... y le dieron un nuevo cuerpo.....(RAM)
claro...tien todo la tecnologia ahora....todo electronico.....pero es el mismo cuerpo.....
osea tu gordita .. con lomazo terrible...perooo. con instagram..y 10 millones de seguidores....jajjajaajajaja
me fuie ya desbarranque.... Modereme su excelencia......


----------



## miguel e (Sep 22, 2018)

es un motor cummins  5.9 24 valvulas ISB 305 lo quiero poner a un camion dodge 1984 y quiero saber que podría ocupar en lo electrónico el motor no lo e podido prender no se que me pudiera estar fallando


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 22, 2018)

Un Dodge 84.. si se puede, aca le pusimos a uno igual un perkins 6-354. que en peso y tamaño es como tu motor...
solo tenes que modificar un poco las patas de motor en el chasis, y listo


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2018)

FogoConsulta: El motor a ser trasplantado, ¿ A que cosa pertenecía ?


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 22, 2018)

La Dodge RAM trajo ese Motor. cerca de los 300 HP .y 500 Kg mas o menos de peso.. Fogo
Terrible motor.. uno de los mas lindos... pero consume.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2018)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> La Dodge RAM trajo ese Motor. Fogo


Mi pregunta apunta a que si el motor fue de un equipo estacionario o se reformó a estacionario hay que "Des-Reformarlo"

¡ NO guta Dodge RAM !

*¡ Esta Si ! *


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 22, 2018)

Esa es la Dakota. no?
igual, el cummins no se vendia como estacionario, ese modelo, por lo menos no...nosotros no vendimos nunca ese modelo, si el otro 6 cilindros. 
Porque no estaba en el catalogo todavia de en ese entoces...
de todas maneras si fue estacionario o no, solo varia. el volante de inercia...pero por el cubicaje de ese cummins, no creo que fuera redituable tenerlo encendido 24 hs, por ejemplo como grupo electrogeno.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2018)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> Esa es la Dakota. no?
> igual, el cummins no se vendia como estacionario, ese modelo, por lo menos no...nosotros no vendimos nunca ese modelo, si el otro 6 cilindros. . . . .


Cuando estaba de director de electromecánica en la fábrica de grupos electrógenos hacíamos estacionarios todo lo que pasaba por la vereda incluyendo motores Villa, motor de Falcon (221), Renaul 12 

*¡ Eramos tan pobres !*


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 22, 2018)

si, se puede, aca sacamos varios Ford  con sus 6 cilindros transformados a gasolero...
De todas maneras si el que pregunto sobre el cummins, no tomo la precaucion de sacar tambien La ECU de donde estaba puesto, el dichoso motor, 
no se lo podria poner en marcha...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2018)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> si, se puede, aca sacamos varios Ford  con sus 6 cilindros transformados a gasolero...


Los Ford los convertimos a Gas natural (Metano-Etano), Gas licuado (Propano-Butano), kerosente y dios sabrá que otras chanchulladas.
Esto mucho antes de que se permita la gasificación de vehículos.  


> De todas maneras si el que pregunto sobre el cummins, no tomo la precaucion de sacar tambien La ECU de donde estaba puesto, el dichoso motor,
> no se lo podria poner en marcha...


Si no guardó la ECU el motor por si solo es "Casi" chatarra.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 22, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si no guardó la ECU el motor por si solo es "Casi" chatarra.


si.. por eso decia... ese motor tiene muchos sensores...
Yo tuve la oportunidad de tener un Ford 6 cilindros de la camioneta 4.9i que salio en el 98...
se lo queria poner a mi falcon... pero cuando nos dimos cuenta que nos faltaba la ECU de la camioneta lo vendi por partes...


----------



## miguel e (Sep 22, 2018)

lo traia un ram 2003 yo ocupo un diagrama para conectar el ecm


----------

